# Resort Confirmation Letters



## Bigrob (Apr 21, 2015)

I often receive resort confirmation letters in a "clump" - a single email that includes several resort confirmation letters for different reservations at different resorts and timeframes. Only the topmost reservation is noted in the subject, making it very difficult to find the subordinated reservations...

Is there any way to prevent this?


----------



## Ron2 (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been having similar issues with separate confirmations for different guests being grouped together under one email listing. Since I use a gmail account, I’m not sure if it’s Wyndham or gmail causing the problem.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 3, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I often receive resort confirmation letters in a "clump" - a single email that includes several resort confirmation letters for different reservations at different resorts and timeframes. Only the topmost reservation is noted in the subject, making it very difficult to find the subordinated reservations...
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this?



*Prevent*: Unique email address for each owner account you manage points.  WynC is going to maximize their efficiencies and "bundle" notification criteria based on the email address associated with the notice.

*Manage*: if you are doing a forwarding into a single email then open email in a manageable, searchable, exchange software like Outlook or Thunderbird (examples, there are many out there)  Most can now be obtained for iOS and Android devices in addition to the desktop versions. Doesn't help with the email "Subject Line" when scrolling through the mass of incoming email but at least the base content is searchable.  Also "filter" the incoming criteria into separate folders based on whatever works for you.

Personally, my latest beef is that there seems to be a delay in the email delivery window on guest confirmations.  It used to be a 24hr turnaround once the guest name gets added.  Experiencing a 4-day turnaround in the last two weeks.  Starting to annoy. :annoyed:


----------



## uscav8r (May 3, 2015)

BellaWyn said:


> ...
> Personally, my latest beef is that there seems to be a delay in the email delivery window on guest confirmations.  It used to be a 24hr turnaround once the guest name gets added.  Experiencing a 4-day turnaround in the last two weeks.  Starting to annoy. :annoyed:


Are you seeing this same delay online if you check your booked reservations after 24+ hours?


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2015)

> Since I use a gmail account, I’m not sure if it’s Wyndham or gmail causing the problem.



Gmail groups emails from the same email address - you can change this by clicking on the "cog" icon.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 3, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> Are you seeing this same delay online if you check your booked reservations after 24+ hours?



*No, only in the delivery time of the final confirmation*. Am having to call the resort to check receipt in their local system. They are getting their updates timely. 

Some guests don't care that they have paperwork in hand, especially return renters.  New renters need proof.  Fortunately, thus far, mine are return renters but this will get seriously annoying if they keep this up.  Summer is coming and my rentals gets much busier!


----------



## ronparise (May 3, 2015)

BellaWyn said:


> *No, only in the delivery time of the final confirmation*. Am having to call the resort to check receipt in their local system. They are getting their updates timely.
> 
> Some guests don't care that they have paperwork in hand, especially return renters.  New renters need proof.  Fortunately, thus far, mine are return renters but this will get seriously annoying if they keep this up.  Summer is coming and my rentals gets much busier!



Except for the weekends the reservations online seem to post the guests name on the rconfirm the day after I add it. I open the confirmation, right click and print to pdf  I then send this to my guest as proof and so they have someting to show at check in.  If you want to black out your account number or number of points or something, print, use your sharpie, scan and send it out to your customer

That's one of the cool things with worldmark. No $99 and I can send my customer their confirm directly from the website

Thanks Denise for the gmail tip. I didn't know I had an option


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2015)

Yep - here's how:  Cog link > settings > conversation view off


----------



## ronparise (May 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Yep - here's how:  Cog link > settings > conversation view off



Thats what I did but Im not sure Ill keep it like that.  IGenerally I want a conversation grouped together. Its only the Wyndham confirms that I want separated

On my I phone they are separate, so so maybe I have to manage my confirms from there.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 3, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Except for the weekends the reservations online seem to post the guests name on the rconfirm the day after I add it. I open the confirmation, right click and print to pdf  I then send this to my guest as proof and so they have someting to show at check in if you want to black out your account number or number of points or something. Print use your sharpie, scan and send it out to your customer



Have used this method also Ron, except no sharpie. Adobe Standard is my redaction tool of choice. Still prefer to receive the final confirmation because it looks more professional and new renters appreciate the additional yadda yadda info that gets included with the cover-letter, map and driving directions that Wyn sends out. Returning renters just want to know they have a spot @ check-in. Still cannot get Wyn to explain the recent delay in the send window. Am getting the Guest Add confirmation emails as immediate as always.


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2015)

Yes it is taking days now to get the confirmations.  Even though the VC's still say they will e-mail it with 24 hours.


----------



## RACN22 (May 4, 2015)

*Confirmation email?*

Seeing that an opening popped up we booked at Wyndham Lake of the Ozarks for May 22-25 Memorial weekend on April 29th. Received the vacation reservation email that day, but still no confirmation email that we got in a few days on last booking . Should we call the resort? This is only our second time using our points. Thanks


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 4, 2015)

I don't bother with the resort confirmation letters. 

I wait a couple days after making a reservation and call the resort to confirm.  It is always a good idea to do so.  You want to make sure you understand how that particular resort operates (for example Lake Lure is not manned 24x7 and we needed a lockbox combination since we arrived after hours). 

If I've confirmed my reservation with a resort and I can login and see my reservation in my account (under My Membership -> View Confirmations) I don't even look for the emailed information (for my personal travel).  

If I am renting, I do similar to what Ron and others have mentioned, using the online confirmations.


----------

